# She needs friends



## Greggroar (Jun 2, 2016)

So this is not at all about someone looking for a date. A friend of mine is going through a big heartache right now. Her husband of 37 years had an affair and moved out when she found out saying it was because of her (emotional affairs) that he left. They were in every way happy so she thought and was knocked off her feet when all this happened. I have been helping her as best I can but I think she would feel helpful if a couple others emailed her who's going through same thing or similar so she could feel she could help others. I hope this isnt illegal in here but it read rules and didn't see anything. She won't come in here because she's not to good on computer. Just emails. Message me if interested. Ty


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Greggroar said:


> So this is not at all about someone looking for a date. A friend of mine is going through a big heartache right now. Her husband of 37 years had an affair and moved out when she found out saying it was because of her (emotional affairs) that he left. They were in every way happy so she thought and was knocked off her feet when all this happened. I have been helping her as best I can but I think she would feel helpful if a couple others emailed her who's going through same thing or similar so she could feel she could help others. I hope this isnt illegal in here but it read rules and didn't see anything. She won't come in here because she's not to good on computer. Just emails. Message me if interested. Ty


Are you one of her 'emotional affair" partners?


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

So, you want guys to email a woman known for emotional affairs? Um, no.


----------

